# Training out doors



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

What are peoples preferences, training out doors/more informal or training in an actual dojo.

I'm now roughly 3 months into my Uechi Ryu journey, and thanks to the Rona and our governor having some of the strictest restrictions in the US, I've only trained out side.  That being said its actually been pretty great.  the only focus has been on training, no ranks/belts Gis.  Just a couple of us getting together to work out.  

However, it will be nice to eventually get into the dojo and have a more traditional atmosphere.  

Side note, things are finally starting to click for me.  While I still have a long way to go, I don't always feel like i have 2 left feet.


----------



## jobo (Oct 23, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> What are peoples preferences, training out doors/more informal or training in an actual dojo.
> 
> I'm now roughly 3 months into my Uechi Ryu journey, and thanks to the Rona and our governor having some of the strictest restrictions in the US, I've only trained out side.  That being said its actually been pretty great.  the only focus has been on training, no ranks/belts Gis.  Just a couple of us getting together to work out.
> 
> ...


winter, indoors 

summer out doors
formality is over rated


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 23, 2020)

Training outside rocks.  I much prefer it to training inside.  However, i live in a climate that is conducive year-round, even in the winter it is not too cold for outdoor training.


----------



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

Its been pretty nice here in New Mexico. Especially since I've been relegated to an office position, its nice to have the hours outside


----------



## KOKarate (Oct 23, 2020)

Both are good. I keep the majority of my inside classes informal anyway as I’d rather spend more time working out rather than making grown men bow to me. My club is super informal they call me by my first name I’m on the floor doing all the exercises i give them to do. I’ve never believed in all the osu sensei or yes sir no sir or bowing to a photo. They’re paying to do martial arts and train so that’s what I spend more time doing


----------



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

KOKarate said:


> Both are good. I keep the majority of my inside classes informal anyway as I’d rather spend more time working out rather than making grown men bow to me. My club is super informal they call me by my first name I’m on the floor doing all the exercises i give them to do. I’ve never believed in all the osu sensei or yes sir no sir or bowing to a photo. They’re paying to do martial arts and train so that’s what I spend more time doing




From what my instructor has told me they do a kneeling bow in the beginning/end of class.  and we do a standing bow before formal exercises  (kumite/bunkai).  but that's about it.  I call him Sir or Mr. "Last Name":  depending on the situation but that's just how I was raised.


----------



## KOKarate (Oct 23, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> From what my instructor has told me they do a kneeling bow in the beginning/end of class.  and we do a standing bow before formal exercises  (kumite/bunkai).  but that's about it.  I call him Sir or Mr. "Last Name":  depending on the situation but that's just how I was raised.


No right or wrong way but I just don’t feel right making grown men call me sir as for all the kneeling stuff. I know what it means and all that but I just think it’s a waste of time, I’d rather just come in and get to it


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> What are peoples preferences, training out doors/more informal or training in an actual dojo.
> 
> I'm now roughly 3 months into my Uechi Ryu journey, and thanks to the Rona and our governor having some of the strictest restrictions in the US, I've only trained out side.  That being said its actually been pretty great.  the only focus has been on training, no ranks/belts Gis.  Just a couple of us getting together to work out.
> 
> ...


I've actually have found training outdoors to be better than indoors when the weather is nice.  I prefer outdoor training, unfortunately seasonal allergies, weather, and limited day light makes indoor training more practical especially when it comes to equipment.  

If I had the money, I would have a building built with a retractable roof  in the center of the building so I could have an outdoor area located inside the building where students could train.  That way on nicer days I student could train in that area.   I  would also like to have a dedicated indoor area as well.


----------



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

KOKarate said:


> No right or wrong way but I just don’t feel right making grown men call me sir as for all the kneeling stuff. I know what it means and all that but I just think it’s a waste of time, I’d rather just come in and get to it



eh my instructor is twice my age, and I've been doing this military thing for to long so sir comes natural.  he'd be fine if I used his first name, its just weird to me


----------



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I've actually have found training outdoors to be better than indoors when the weather is nice.  I prefer outdoor training, unfortunately seasonal allergies, weather, and limited day light makes indoor training more practical especially when it comes to equipment.
> 
> If I had the money, I would have a building built with a retractable roof  in the center of the building so I could have an outdoor area located inside the building where students could train.  That way on nicer days I student could train in that area.   I  would also like to have a dedicated indoor area as well.




If I was on the east coast training outside would be hard for me, but my allergies are considerably less here in the the desert.  

That's a pretty awesome idea actually.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> If I was on the east coast training outside would be hard for me, but my allergies are considerably less here in the the desert.
> 
> That's a pretty awesome idea actually.


From what people tell me, Allergies in Georgia are the worst.  It's common to hear people from other states say that they never had problems with allergies until they came to Georgia.  I think we have 2 major seasons for Allergies.  Spring and Autumn.  In spring things turn yellow with Pollen.  If you went camping and slept under the moon.  You would wake up with yellow powder all over you from the pollen.  During the autumn we get a different pollen that doesn't leave such a big mess.  During the Summer we get Pollution issues so there you have it.  Winter is the only good breathing season lol


----------



## jobo (Oct 23, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I've actually have found training outdoors to be better than indoors when the weather is nice.  I prefer outdoor training, unfortunately seasonal allergies, weather, and limited day light makes indoor training more practical especially when it comes to equipment.
> 
> If I had the money, I would have a building built with a retractable roof  in the center of the building so I could have an outdoor area located inside the building where students could train.  That way on nicer days I student could train in that area.   I  would also like to have a dedicated indoor area as well.


they are not using Wimbledon this year,


----------



## Drobison491 (Oct 23, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> From what people tell me, Allergies in Georgia are the worst.  It's common to hear people from other states say that they never had problems with allergies until they came to Georgia.  I think we have 2 major seasons for Allergies.  Spring and Autumn.  In spring things turn yellow with Pollen.  If you went camping and slept under the moon.  You would wake up with yellow powder all over you from the pollen.  During the autumn we get a different pollen that doesn't leave such a big mess.  During the Summer we get Pollution issues so there you have it.  Winter is the only good breathing season lol



That's how it was in VA, NC, and SC.  spent 20 years between those states so I'm pretty happy to be back in a desert.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2020)

Drobison491 said:


> That's a pretty awesome idea actually.


Oh about the building design.  I'm trying to figure out how to actually get something like that built.  I don't know where I'm going to get the money from or who I need to team up with in order to make it happen.  But I think I can pull it off


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2020)

jobo said:


> they are not using Wimbledon this year,


Yeah but I don't think there will be enough room to put up my Jobo posters


----------



## jobo (Oct 23, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> Oh about the building design.  I'm trying to figure out how to actually get something like that built.  I don't know where I'm going to get the money from or who I need to team up with in order to make it happen.  But I think I can pull it off


posssibly easier to buy a convertable car and wave your spear about in that


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 23, 2020)

jobo said:


> posssibly easier to buy a convertable car and wave your spear about in that


I don't think it's impossible.  I just have to find the right mix and talk to the right people.  This isn't something I can do by myself. The one thing that I hope I still have going for me, is that when people said there's no way that something could happen, I was the one who helped make it happen or I was the one who showed that it could be done.  Most of the time it was me working with others who believed in my passion and saw that I was determine to make it so.

I've done this in the past multiple times with other projects smaller but had a big impact based on the size of what was being done.  I got the biggest county in Georgia to market my old kung fu school, I got the City of Hyattsville to trust me with building a city youth group that partnered with Subway, schools within the city limit, and the city police department. We were so successful that we no longer needed money from the City to substain ourselves.  I've written successful grants when no one else thought it was possible, I needed only one person to help me with that,  we both worked our ideas into the plan, mapped it out, and I think we wrote the grant and developed the program for the grant within 2 days. 

I'm successful enough with things like that , that I'm building a website to meet a variety of community needs.  As long as my passion holds and my mental state is good.  I think it's possible to build a up a team of investors in order to make something like that come true.  You'll be surprised at how easy somethings are when you get the right people involved.   Get the wrong people involved and you'll end up with a nightmare.

The hardest thing about stuff like this is finding people you can trust once things get going well.  In my case there was always that one person at the very end who wanted kick me out and take things over.  Greed is a horrible thing, in the the process of satisfying their greed, they destroyed a good thing.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 24, 2020)

Yep, both for sure! Love any training outdoors (beach training ESPECIALLY), but honestly probably prefer the majority of training in a proper dojo, nothin' like it!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 24, 2020)

i have done both and prefer outside if i am doing stand up fighting but living in new england makes kata difficult in 3 ft of snow. one dojo i used to attend was a converted barn, only a small propane heater,, the rule was if the room was below 50 Degrees you could wear socks.  the change room had no heat, i would shake my gi to get some heat into the fibers before putting it on,  but that was when i was younger and liked to push myself.  not sure i could train like that now.  if im training in grappling then i prefer mats so indoors.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 24, 2020)

I like training outdoors, but it's nice to have the option of working inside when it's cold, raining, or snowing. Plus mats in the dojo don't leave grass stains on your clothes, which is a plus.


----------



## jobo (Oct 24, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I don't think it's impossible.  I just have to find the right mix and talk to the right people.  This isn't something I can do by myself. The one thing that I hope I still have going for me, is that when people said there's no way that something could happen, I was the one who helped make it happen or I was the one who showed that it could be done.  Most of the time it was me working with others who believed in my passion and saw that I was determine to make it so.
> 
> I've done this in the past multiple times with other projects smaller but had a big impact based on the size of what was being done.  I got the biggest county in Georgia to market my old kung fu school, I got the City of Hyattsville to trust me with building a city youth group that partnered with Subway, schools within the city limit, and the city police department. We were so successful that we no longer needed money from the City to substain ourselves.  I've written successful grants when no one else thought it was possible, I needed only one person to help me with that,  we both worked our ideas into the plan, mapped it out, and I think we wrote the grant and developed the program for the grant within 2 days.
> 
> ...


you maybe good at raising money, but not engineering or judging people it seems

things with retractable roofs are mind blowingly exspensive, just cantilevering the roof never mind the retracting mechnasim,

in your part of the world it would be infinetly cheaper to have an inside area for inclement weather and an out side area for outside training, not countibg the fact that you have hurrucanes that would steal yoyr roof
 i mean really you only need a few square meters of grass how much does that cost ?

if your dermind to have a convertable building then the only cost effective way of doibg would be to steal the design from convertable cars and have a canvas roof that you move by a manual mechnism or add many many thousands if you want an auto mechanism

and the hurracanes will still steal your roof


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2020)

jobo said:


> you maybe good at raising money, but not engineering or judging people it seems


I would get someone else to build the building.   I'm a good judge of people.   In all of my experiences I was never in a legal position to write up contract which would have been able to address such issues.  In all of my experiences except for 1,  I worked for a city or county government.  When it happened with the kung fu school, I wasn't the owner of the school so I had no legal right to make any claim. 

 If I were truly a bad judgement of people, then I would be talking about how crappy my friends are, but I've yet to have that story to tell beyond one person in my life 2 people in my life.  So out of the 38+ years of having friends,  I've only had 2 friends that turned out to be Grade A works of Crap.  Other than that I have a lot of supportive people around me.  Which is why I've been successful with a lot of things like this.  Remember, I didn't do any of this stuff alone.  I may have started and plan the initial steps but I had to have multiple people to help me make it successful.


In terms of the martial art school, the students did a good job in spreading the word.  None of them stabbed me in my back.

In terms of the grant that I wrote.  The person that help me didn't stab me in the back, It was management.

In terms of  city wide computer learning project that I ran, The people that helped me didn't stab me in the back, it was management.

In terms of a city wide youth growth, it was my co-worker.  He got jealous because what I did was benefiting the city and made the city officials look good.  He literally went to our boss and told our boss that "It was either Him or Me."  So the boss kept me and got rid of him.  He and the boss were friends for many years. But there were other parties such as the police department, the kids themselves play a huge role, I can't do it without them.

In terms of getting Gwinnett County Marketing the school.  No one turned on me, The Sifu gave up, didn't have "stick to it and see things through".  The way he gave up screwed the school in terms of having a relation with Gwinnett County.  What martial arts school wouldn't want to be able to advertise in every county school for free?  Especially when it's not allowed.  Only the county can push through advertisements through the school.
So as you see I'm not just working with one other person.  So there are a lot of people who didn't stab me in the back.  But in each situation, I didn't have any legal solution to prevent negative behavior by writing a contract of ownership or partnership.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2020)

jobo said:


> things with retractable roofs are mind blowingly exspensive, just cantilevering the roof never mind the retracting mechnasim,


I can't go into all of the details.  Oh how I would make it happen.  I'm a little superstitious about discussing full plans.  There's an old saying that you keep plans to yourself, so the devil won't hear them and work against you.  In other words get it done first then talk about how you did it.  Talking about plans and dreams to freely just sets you up for the Crappy people to start interfering with what you want to create.  Nothing personal, but sound business advice for anyone.

The only thing I want people here to know is that things like this are possible when you have the right people involved.  Things are usually not as far out as reach as we think they are. 

People like to help people who help people.  This has been proven millions of times.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I can't go into all of the details.  Oh how I would make it happen.  I'm a little superstitious about discussing full plans.  There's an old saying that you keep plans to yourself, so the devil won't hear them and work against you.  In other words get it done first then talk about how you did it.  Talking about plans and dreams to freely just sets you up for the Crappy people to start interfering with what you want to create.  Nothing personal, but sound business advice for anyone.
> 
> The only thing I want people here to know is that things like this are possible when you have the right people involved.  Things are usually not as far out as reach as we think they are.
> 
> People like to help people who help people.  This has been proven millions of times.



Seems to me that if you don't talk about your plans in advance, your builder is going to have a *really* difficult time of it...


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Seems to me that if you don't talk about your plans in advance, your builder is going to have a *really* difficult time of it...


Sorry. let me clarify.  You don't talk about your plans with those who aren't involved.    So if you had a plans to start your own business.  You can ask other's questions, but you don't talk about how you actually plan to make something happen with those not directly involved.

So those who build the building will only need to know the specs of what they are building and the requirements.  They wouldn't need to know any information about how one plans to be successful with the actual business.  You definitely wouldn't discuss this with family and friends.  Sometimes that's the worst thing you could do.  You can discuss with maybe a wife so long as she understood the "don't talk to anyone about this" requirement.  It just depends on how supportive your wife is.  If she's a negative person by default then don't bring it up.  So long as you aren't using family financials, just keep it to yourself until it's done.

So in short you'll only share information with those who need to know.  Everyone else will just get the smallest amount as possible.  It's ok to let people know what you want to do or accomplish.  That's how you get help, but don't share the details unless they are directly involved in making it happen, and even then.  You have those contracts and non-disclosure agreements ready for them to sign.  Hopefully that clarifies things.


----------



## Papageno (Oct 24, 2020)

We started outdoor training this summer due to obvious reasons, but it was a bit awkward using sneakers with your gi. Besides, some exercises just doesn't play well on asphalt. Now, we're in the dojo again. The evenings are darker and it's getting colder here in Sweden. To quote a famous TV series: "Winter is coming..."

As for addressing my sensei, I call him sensei in the dojo. But I use his first name in the locker room. No official distinction, it just feels more natural. We don't use mr/mrs/sir in our language anymore. It was more or less abolished in the early 1960's. Before my time.


----------



## Graywalker (Oct 26, 2020)

I tend to enjoy the outdoor training. Behind my house is a good size wooded foothill and sometimes, on a weekend, me and two of my students will hike to a flat spot and do some training...kata, 9stick, and some sparring. It makes for a nice Saturday training class.


----------



## jobo (Oct 26, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I can't go into all of the details.  Oh how I would make it happen.  I'm a little superstitious about discussing full plans.  There's an old saying that you keep plans to yourself, so the devil won't hear them and work against you.  In other words get it done first then talk about how you did it.  Talking about plans and dreams to freely just sets you up for the Crappy people to start interfering with what you want to create.  Nothing personal, but sound business advice for anyone.
> 
> The only thing I want people here to know is that things like this are possible when you have the right people involved.  Things are usually not as far out as reach as we think they are.
> 
> People like to help people who help people.  This has been proven millions of times.


eer what im telling you, is what ever your building costs are for a normal building you can times that by 10 to have a retractable roof, thats with out hurricanes.

or to simpkyfy it for you, who ever your extracting the money from could build nine other comnunity assets as well if they showed you the door, at the very best your being extremly selfish

you of course will blame the devil rather than your lack of a feasability study


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 26, 2020)

jobo said:


> at the very best your being extremly selfish


You don't know enough about the plan to even determine this.  



jobo said:


> you of course will blame the devil rather than your lack of a feasability study


Again you don't know enough about the plan to determine this.  Me not sharing what my plans are  has nothing to do feasibility studies.  To put it simply.  I don't want to share the plan beyond what I've already stated.  If you were one of the people who needs to know then you would know, but you aren't so you don't.  It's that simple.  not everyone needs to know every detail of what you are trying to get accomplished. 

No difference in how you and others don't share every little detail about plans for stuff.  Nothing selfish, nothing person.  Just a  whole lot of none of your business and you don't need to know the rest.


----------

